# A woman's harrowing journey to become an M.D.



## KKlein (Oct 19, 2011)

Greetings! I'm glad you stumbled in here. Just today, I crossed the threshhold of the "Introduction" thread with muffins and warm chocolate in tow and set up my signature line.

I am a reader of all things on my Kindle screen (as time permits) and have it stocked with mostly "Indie" books from Amazon.

I am also an author who spent years working on a compelling memoir (with a structural editor) - a story which needed to be told so others don't make the same mistakes as me! I'll post my "Author's Note" from the beginning of the book, hopefully in the next few days. Also, just because the book is a "physician's" plight, doesn't mean what happened couldn't happen to any other woman or man, especially when it comes to one spouse earning more than another!

Anyway, here's the synopsis to my book: *A Physician's Plight: Professional Success...Personal Disaster*

It's not only a doctor's medical school education, residency training, and launching into practice that's so demanding, but what may be creeping into the professional's personal life along the way.

Katherine Klein is a naive teenager with a contentious home life who marries despite her parents' disapproval. As Katherine's marriage progresses she reluctantly tolerates her husband's boastful networking and meager contributions, and embarks on several careers before medical training.

After Katherine's husband finally agrees to have children but doesn't change his ways, her tolerance wanes, tension mounts, and the marital situation becomes explosive. Her husband refuses to leave the marital home and she is forced to flee with her children. While he is focused on threatening, harassing and stalking her, she is focused on providing unconditional love to her children and maintaining competency as a physician.

But throughout Katherine's unhappy marriage, she does not know that U.S. Family Courts can uphold discrepancy of income as an excuse to order an earning spouse to foot the other spouse's legal bills both during and after a divorce. This makes the now fully-funded non-contributor unstoppable in his pursuit of continued litigation. Even more ominous is the reallocation of children and income by a "just legal system."

I'll post reviews later, but there are some on the Amazon book page (accessible through the book's avatar below).

Nice to be here! And I hope you consider this insightful book.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Welcome to the boards.  You'll probably get a little more attention if you post this in the greater Book Bazaar area here: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/board,42.0.html


----------



## AshMP (Dec 30, 2009)

Welcome, welcome!  

You'll find lots of resources on this board and many friendly writers always welcome to offer suggestions and lend a hand.


----------



## Wingpeople (Oct 7, 2011)

Welcome to the forums from another author of a memoir. We always hope others can learn something useful, inspiring and/or thought-provoking when we tell our own stories.


----------



## KKlein (Oct 19, 2011)

Thank you for the comments. Looking over KB discussions, there are a lot of friendly and helpful authors and readers around. Also, I didn't mean to be away so long. However, on a good note, I changed my book's cover which now reflects the interplay in this memoir between medicine and the law (no, not malpractice litigation, but family court!).

Here is where my book stands right now in paid rankings, although around the holidays it was in the single numbers:
#12 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Law > Family & Health Law > Children 
#12 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Professional & Technical > Law > Family & Health Law > Children 
#27 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Medicine > Specialties > Anesthesiology

Here is a customer's review for *A Physician's Plight: A Memoir: Professional success...Personal disaster:*

"Doctor Klein generously shares her experiences and the life lessons she is forced to learn. A conscientious, hard-working doctor, she weaves her medical tales into the framework of the story of her marriage and child bearing. When her marriage falls apart, she becomes a pawn of the courts and of her ex, as our justice system often is not just, and can be worked and skewed by an unscrupulous ex.

Katherine's pain is palpable, her distress is real, and we feel for the unfairness of a system that deserts her. Nevertheless, Klein demonstrates a toughness and determination that will leave you cheering for her." 
M. Graff "Auntie M", Author, Hyde, NC

If you are looking for a compelling nonfiction read with insight as to what can happen getting in or out of a relationship no matter what your profession, then this memoir is a good choice.


----------



## LKWatts (May 5, 2011)

Saying hello here from another memoir author. I hope you enjoy your time here - it's a wonderful place


----------



## Phyllis Lily Jules (Dec 5, 2011)

Mine is also a memoir.

Nice to have a group of us gathering here...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your book! 

Please note that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar. I've moved your post there from the Cafe. 

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it and add to it when there is more information, as we ask that authors have only one thread per book.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## KKlein (Oct 19, 2011)

*A Physician's Plight: a Memoir: Professional success...Personal disaster*.

http://h2z9rx

I always like to share the reason why I wrote this memoir. Here is the Author's Note from the beginning of the book:

The purpose of this book was twofold. For young adults, I hope they contemplate marriage more seriously than I did. Life is about choices, making unwise ones can be devastating.

For anyone considering divorce, U.S. legal settlements, custody and aftermath proceedings do not necessarily abide by any consistent set of rules, particularly if they are about justice. Perhaps books like this can foster future discussions about the vagaries of family court.

Here is today's paid rankings for *A Physician's Plight*:

#6 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Professional & Technical > Law > Family & Health Law > Children
#6 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Law > Family & Health Law > Children


----------



## KKlein (Oct 19, 2011)

*A Physician's Plight: A Memoir: Professional Success...Personal Disaster*

It's not only a doctor's medical school education, residency training, and launching into practice that's so demanding, but what may be creeping into the professional's personal life along the way.

Katherine Klein is a naive teenager with a contentious home life who marries despite her parents' disapproval. As Katherine's marriage progresses she reluctantly tolerates her husband's boastful networking and meager contributions, and embarks on several careers before medical training.

After Katherine's husband finally agrees to have children but doesn't change his ways, her tolerance wanes, tension mounts, and the marital situation becomes explosive. Her husband refuses to leave the marital home and she is forced to flee with her children. While he is focused on threatening, harassing and stalking her, she is focused on providing unconditional love to her children and maintaining competency as a physician.

But throughout Katherine's unhappy marriage, she does not know that U.S. Family Courts can uphold discrepancy of income as an excuse to order an earning spouse to foot the other spouse's legal bills both during and after a divorce. This makes the now fully-funded non-contributor unstoppable in his pursuit of continued litigation. Even more ominous is the reallocation of children and income by a "just legal system."


----------



## KKlein (Oct 19, 2011)

I would like to share the 200 word excerpt posted on Indie Snippets for *A Physician's Plight: A Memoir: Professional success...personal disaster.*

"Set-up" for the snippet:

Tension mounted as the marriage collapsed into a one-sided mess. My life revolved around denying he did nothing while I took care of our children and the responsibility of patients and residency. He wouldn't leave his cushy situation and I was as scared of leaving him as I was of staying. He left for his evening sports game and I executed my plan:

The snippet:

I grabbed toys that were nearby and looked at the door, expecting it to burst open. I'd almost forgotten the boy's stuffed animals, so I made another run upstairs so they wouldn't be without them that first night. The toe of my shoe caught the top step, and I tumbled onto the oak floor.

Back in the family room, I stopped to gulp for air. "Cody, Darren, let's get your jackets, we're going for a ride."

I drove the several miles of curves at dusk, watching leaves flutter off trees, like fairies on the wind. My temples throbbed. I looked at the boy's unconcerned faces and my nervousness eased. Until then, I had not told anyone about my plans.

We pulled into the apartment parking lot to ample spaces. I turned off the ignition. I had made it, away from my husband. I got out with the boys and stepped away from the car. The relief I felt to leave him felt as if I had grown an eight-foot wingspan and a thermal updraft soared my spirit over a crisp Alaskan glacier. Spinning around, I gleefully waved my arms and broke the silence.

"I'm free. I'm free," I shouted. "Freeeee."


----------



## KKlein (Oct 19, 2011)

*A Physician's Plight: A Memoir: Professional Success...Personal Disaster*​
It's not only a doctor's medical school education, residency training, and launching into practice that's so demanding, but what may be creeping into the professional's personal life along the way.

Katherine Klein is a naive teenager with a contentious home life who marries despite her parents' disapproval. As Katherine's marriage progresses she reluctantly tolerates her husband's boastful networking and meager contributions, and embarks on several careers before medical training.

After Katherine's husband finally agrees to have children but doesn't change his ways, her tolerance wanes, tension mounts, and the marital situation becomes explosive. Her husband refuses to leave the marital home and she is forced to flee with her children. While he is focused on threatening, harassing and stalking her, she is focused on providing unconditional love to her children and maintaining competency as a physician.

But throughout Katherine's unhappy marriage, she does not know that U.S. Family Courts can uphold discrepancy of income as an excuse to order an earning spouse to foot the other spouse's legal bills both during and after a divorce. This makes the now fully-funded non-contributor unstoppable in his pursuit of continued litigation. Even more ominous is the reallocation of children and income by a "just legal system."

http://amzn.to/h2z9rx


----------



## KKlein (Oct 19, 2011)

*A Physician's Plight: a Memoir: Professional success...Personal disaster*.

http://h2z9rx

I always like to share the reason why I wrote this memoir. Here is the Author's Note from the beginning of the book:

The purpose of this book was twofold. For young adults, I hope they contemplate marriage more seriously than I did. Life is about choices, making unwise ones can be devastating.

For anyone considering divorce, U.S. legal settlements, custody and aftermath proceedings do not necessarily abide by any consistent set of rules, particularly if they are about justice. Perhaps books like this can foster future discussions about the vagaries of family court.


----------



## KKlein (Oct 19, 2011)

*A Physician's Plight: A Memoir: Professional success...Personal disaster.*

"This book pulls no punches - nothing is sacred, nothing is left out! Katherine Klein, MD, gives us "the good, the bad, and the ugly" of her family-of-origin, her marital suffering, and her divorce, which landed her in Family Court and deprived her of participation in much of the lives of her young children and - would you believe - the Family Court citing "income discrepancies" - she was forced by the court to pay not only her own legal fees but those of her ex-husband! What Family Court chutzpah! Might this be why Charles Dickens observed, "If the law supposes that; then, the law is an ass"?

Might pre-marital counselors encourage young couples to read this thoughtful, valued text before their first marriages? Will the young couples, believing their young love to be unique, blithely ignore this text ad forge ahead, perhaps landing in Family Court much as the author?"

TMA Magazine - March 2011
Josh Grossman, MD, FACP, Col. (ret.), U.S. Army Medical Corps

Paperback: http://amzn.to/flkONf

eBook: http://amzn.to/h2z9rx


----------



## KKlein (Oct 19, 2011)

*A Physician's Plight: a Memoir: Professional success...Personal disaster*.

Paperback: http://amzn.to/flkONf

eBook: http://amzn.to/h2z9rx

I always like to share the reason why I wrote this memoir. Here is the Author's Note from the beginning of the book:

The purpose of this book was twofold. For young adults, I hope they contemplate marriage more seriously than I did. Life is about choices, making unwise ones can be devastating.

For anyone considering divorce, U.S. legal settlements, custody and aftermath proceedings do not necessarily abide by any consistent set of rules, particularly if they are about justice. Perhaps books like this can foster future discussions about the vagaries of family court.


----------



## KKlein (Oct 19, 2011)

It's not only a doctor's medical school education, residency training, and launching into practice that's so demanding, but what may be creeping into the professional's personal life along the way........

"A Physician's Plight is an intriguing read that shouldn't be missed for readers of personal memoirs."
Mary Cowper, Reviewer
The Midwest Book Review

*A Physician's Plight: Professional success...personal disaster* --

eBook: http://amzn.to/h2z9rx

Paperback: http://amzn.to/flkONf


----------



## KKlein (Oct 19, 2011)

It's not only a doctor's medical school education, residency training, and launching into practice that's so demanding, but what may be creeping into the professional's personal life along the way........

"A Physician's Plight is an intriguing read that shouldn't be missed for readers of personal memoirs."
Mary Cowper, Reviewer
The Midwest Book Review

*A Physician's Plight: A Memoir - Professional success...personal disaster* --

eBook: http://amzn.to/h2z9rx

Paperback: http://amzn.to/flkONf


----------



## KKlein (Oct 19, 2011)

This memoir gives the reader unbelievable insight into the vagaries of U.S. Family Court. This is a must read for people getting in or out of a relationship, considering marriage or divorce, or has custody issues. It is also wise reading for young people - one bad mistake can have consequences for the rest of their lives which was the case for Dr. Klein.

Indie Snippet for *A Physician's Plight: A Memoir: Professional success...personal disaster*.

"Set-up" for the snippet:

Tension mounted as the marriage collapsed into a one-sided mess. My life revolved around denying he did nothing while I took care of our children and the responsibility of patients and residency. He wouldn't leave his cushy situation and I was as scared of leaving him as I was of staying. He left for his evening sports game and I executed my plan:

The snippet:

I grabbed toys that were nearby and looked at the door, expecting it to burst open. I'd almost forgotten the boy's stuffed animals, so I made another run upstairs so they wouldn't be without them that first night. The toe of my shoe caught the top step, and I tumbled onto the oak floor.

Back in the family room, I stopped to gulp for air. "Cody, Darren, let's get your jackets, we're going for a ride."

I drove the several miles of curves at dusk, watching leaves flutter off trees, like fairies on the wind. My temples throbbed. I looked at the boy's unconcerned faces and my nervousness eased. Until then, I had not told anyone about my plans.

We pulled into the apartment parking lot to ample spaces. I turned off the ignition. I had made it, away from my husband. I got out with the boys and stepped away from the car. The relief I felt to leave him felt as if I had grown an eight-foot wingspan and a thermal updraft soared my spirit over a crisp Alaskan glacier. Spinning around, I gleefully waved my arms and broke the silence.

"I'm free. I'm free," I shouted. "Freeeee."

eBook: http://amzn.to/h2z9rx

Paperback: http://amzn.to/flkONf


----------



## KKlein (Oct 19, 2011)

It's not only a doctor's medical school education, residency training, and launching into practice that's so demanding, but what may be creeping into the professional's personal life along the way........

"A Physician's Plight is an intriguing read that shouldn't be missed for readers of personal memoirs."
Mary Cowper, Reviewer
The Midwest Book Review

*A Physician's Plight: A Memoir - Professional success...personal disaster* --

eBook: http://amzn.to/h2z9rx

Paperback: http://amzn.to/flkONf


----------



## KKlein (Oct 19, 2011)

*A Physician's Plight: A Memoir - Professional success...Personal disaster* --

eBook: http://amzn.to/h2z9rx

Paperback: http://amzn.to/flkONf

A customer review:

5.0 out of 5 stars A Physician's Plight, January 23, 2010
By J. Silcox - See all my reviews
(REAL NAME) 
This review is from: A Physician's Plight: A Memoir: Professional success ... Personal disaster. (Paperback)
This book truly defines that with determination one can overcome heartbreak and financial pitfalls. Anyone who has experienced life's hard knocks can benefit from reading this informative and uplifting book.


----------



## KKlein (Oct 19, 2011)

*A Physician's Plight: A Memoir - Professional success...Personal disaster* --

eBook: http://amzn.to/h2z9rx

Paperback: http://amzn.to/flkONf

A customer review:

5.0 out of 5 stars A Physician's Plight, January 23, 2010
By J. Silcox - See all my reviews
(REAL NAME) 
This review is from: A Physician's Plight: A Memoir: Professional success ... Personal disaster. (Paperback)
This book truly defines that with determination one can overcome heartbreak and financial pitfalls. Anyone who has experienced life's hard knocks can benefit from reading this informative and uplifting book.


----------



## KKlein (Oct 19, 2011)

*A Physician's Plight: a Memoir: Professional success...Personal disaster*.

Paperback: http://amzn.to/flkONf

eBook: http://amzn.to/h2z9rx

I always like to share the reason why I wrote this memoir. Here is the Author's Note from the beginning of the book:

The purpose of this book was twofold. For young adults, I hope they contemplate marriage more seriously than I did. Life is about choices, making unwise ones can be devastating.

For anyone considering divorce, U.S. legal settlements, custody and aftermath proceedings do not necessarily abide by any consistent set of rules, particularly if they are about justice. Perhaps books like this can foster future discussions about the vagaries of family court.


----------



## KKlein (Oct 19, 2011)

It's not only a doctor's medical school education, residency training, and launching into practice that's so demanding, but what may be creeping into the professional's personal life along the way........

"A Physician's Plight is an intriguing read that shouldn't be missed for readers of personal memoirs."
Mary Cowper, Reviewer
The Midwest Book Review

*A Physician's Plight: A Memoir - Professional success...personal disaster* --

eBook: http://amzn.to/h2z9rx

Paperback: http://amzn.to/flkONf


----------



## KKlein (Oct 19, 2011)

*A Physician's Plight: A Memoir - Professional success...Personal disaster* --

eBook: http://amzn.to/h2z9rx

Paperback: http://amzn.to/flkONf

A customer review:

5.0 out of 5 stars A Physician's Plight, January 23, 2010
By J. Silcox - See all my reviews
(REAL NAME) 
This review is from: A Physician's Plight: A Memoir: Professional success ... Personal disaster. (Paperback)
This book truly defines that with determination one can overcome heartbreak and financial pitfalls. Anyone who has experienced life's hard knocks can benefit from reading this informative and uplifting book.


----------



## KKlein (Oct 19, 2011)

Here's a memoir where you can learn from someone else's mistakes because making these relationship, divorce, or custody mistakes will cost you dearly.

This is nonfiction which needed to be told. It also exposes the vagaries of the US Family Court system. (And A Physician's Plight doesn't just apply to doctors!).

*"A Physician's Plight: Professional success...Personal disaster."*

Kindle book: http://amzn.to/h2z9rx

Paperback: http://amzn.to/flkONf


----------



## KKlein (Oct 19, 2011)

It's not only a doctor's medical school education, residency training, and launching into practice that's so demanding, but what may be creeping into the professional's personal life along the way. - A Physician's Plight: A Memoir - Professional Success ... Personal Disaster. The predicaments which befall the protagonist could happen to anyone, especially for the primary wage earner in a relationship, regardless of career.

"This book pulls no punches - nothing is sacred, nothing is left out! Anesthesiologist Katherine Klein, MD, gives us "the good, the bad, and the ugly" of her family-of-origin, her marital suffering, and her divorce, which landed her in Family Court."
Josh Grossman, MD, FACP, Col. (ret.), U.S. Army Medical Corps

"A Physician's Plight" is an intriguing read that shouldn't be missed for readers of personal memoirs.
Mary Cowper, Reviewer, The Midwest Book Review

An Amazon customer's review - 
By J. Silcox
Formataperback
This book truly defines that with determination one can overcome heartbreak and financial pitfalls. Anyone who has experienced life's hard knocks can benefit from reading this informative and uplifting book.

*A Physician's Plight: A Memoir - Professional Success ... Personal Disaster* - A must read for people considering divorce or getting into a serious relationship and an eye-opener for everyone else!


----------



## KKlein (Oct 19, 2011)

It's not only a doctor's medical school education, residency training, and launching into practice that's so demanding, but what may be creeping into the professional's personal life along the way.

A Physician's Plight: A Memoir - Professional Success ... Personal Disaster - The predicaments which befall the protagonist could happen to anyone, especially for the primary wage earner in a relationship, regardless of career.

A Memoir not to Miss. Someone else's mistakes can help you avoid the pitfalls of life.

*A Physician's Plight: Professional success...Personal disaster*.

Kindle book: http://amzn.to/h2z9rx

Paperback: http://amzn.to/flkONf


----------



## KKlein (Oct 19, 2011)

It's not only a doctor's medical school education, residency training, and launching into practice that's so demanding, but what may be creeping into the professional's personal life along the way.

*A Physician's Plight: A Memoir - Professional Success ... Personal Disaster* - The predicaments which befall the protagonist could happen to anyone, especially for the primary wage earner in a relationship, regardless of career. And can children be taken away from a loving, responsible mother and handed over to a narcissist by family court?

A Memoir not to Miss. Someone else's mistakes can help you avoid the pitfalls of life.

*A Physician's Plight: Professional success...Personal disaster*.

Kindle book: http://amzn.to/h2z9rx

Paperback: http://amzn.to/flkONf


----------



## KKlein (Oct 19, 2011)

It's not only a doctor's medical school education, residency training, and launching into practice that's so demanding, but what may be creeping into the professional's personal life along the way.

A Physician's Plight: A Memoir - Professional Success ... Personal Disaster - The predicaments which befall the protagonist could happen to anyone, especially for the primary wage earner in a relationship, regardless of career. And does Family Court always do what's "in the best interest of the children?"

A Memoir not to Miss. Someone else's mistakes can help you avoid some major pitfalls.

*A Physician's Plight: Professional success...Personal disaster*.

Kindle book: http://amzn.to/h2z9rx

Paperback: http://amzn.to/flkONf


----------



## KKlein (Oct 19, 2011)

It's not only a doctor's medical school education, residency training, and launching into practice that's so demanding, but what may be creeping into the professional's personal life along the way.

*A Physician's Plight: A Memoir - Professional Success ... Personal Disaster *- The predicaments which befall the protagonist could happen to anyone, especially for the primary wage earner in a relationship, regardless of career. And does Family Court always do what's "in the best interest of the children?"

A Memoir not to Miss. Someone else's mistakes can help you avoid some major pitfalls.

A Physician's Plight: Professional success...Personal disaster.

Kindle book: http://amzn.to/h2z9rx

Paperback: http://amzn.to/flkONf


----------



## KKlein (Oct 19, 2011)

Are you finished going to Family Court once a divorce is finalized?

Does a Court do what's in "the best interest of the children?"

Will you get strapped with your ex's legal bills Years after you're divorced?

Are you sure about the person you're getting involved with?

A memoir not to miss. Reading this may make you think twice about a lot of things!

*A Physician's Plight: Professional success ... Personal disaster*.

Kindle book: http://amzn.to/h2z9rx

Paperback: http://amzn.to/flkONf


----------



## KKlein (Oct 19, 2011)

It's not only a doctor's medical school education, residency training, and launching into practice that's so demanding, but what may be creeping into the professional's personal life along the way. - A Physician's Plight: A Memoir - Professional Success ... Personal Disaster. The predicaments which befall the protagonist could happen to anyone, especially for the primary wage earner in a relationship, regardless of career.

"This book pulls no punches - nothing is sacred, nothing is left out! Anesthesiologist Katherine Klein, MD, gives us "the good, the bad, and the ugly" of her family-of-origin, her marital suffering, and her divorce, which landed her in Family Court."
Josh Grossman, MD, FACP, Col. (ret.), U.S. Army Medical Corps

"A Physician's Plight" is an intriguing read that shouldn't be missed for readers of personal memoirs.
Mary Cowper, Reviewer, The Midwest Book Review

An Amazon customer's review -
By J. Silcox
Formataperback
This book truly defines that with determination one can overcome heartbreak and financial pitfalls. Anyone who has experienced life's hard knocks can benefit from reading this informative and uplifting book.

*A Physician's Plight: Professional success ... Personal disaster*.

Kindle book: http://amzn.to/h2z9rx

Paperback: http://amzn.to/flkONf


----------



## KKlein (Oct 19, 2011)

*A Physician's Plight: a Memoir: Professional success ... Personal disaster*.

Are you sure you know your spouse?

Do you think you'll bring up your own children? Why not, right?

Have you launched yourself into a hard-earned career and think your financial future is secure?

A memoir not to miss.

Kindle book: http://amzn.to/h2z9rx

Paperback: http://amzn.to/flkONf


----------



## KKlein (Oct 19, 2011)

"A Physician's Plight" is an intriguing read that shouldn't be missed for readers of personal memoirs.
Mary Cowper, Reviewer, The Midwest Book Review

An Amazon customer's review -
By J. Silcox
Formataperback
This book truly defines that with determination one can overcome heartbreak and financial pitfalls. Anyone who has experienced life's hard knocks can benefit from reading this informative and uplifting book.

*A Physician's Plight: Professional success ... Personal disaster*.

Kindle book: http://amzn.to/h2z9rx

Paperback: http://amzn.to/flkONf


----------



## KKlein (Oct 19, 2011)

It's not only a doctor's medical school education, residency training, and launching into practice that's so demanding, but what may be creeping into the professional's personal life along the way.

This is a behind-the-scenes look at what it takes to become a doctor and what can happen once you get there.

Is it worth it?

*A Physician's Plight: A Memoir: Professional success ... Personal disaster*.

Kindle book: http://amzn.to/h2z9rx

Paperback: http://amzn.to/flkONf


----------



## KKlein (Oct 19, 2011)

An Amazon customer review for *A Physician's Plight: a Memoir: Professional success...Personal disaster*

5.0 out of 5 stars Life Lessons April 23, 2010
By M. Graff
Formataperback

Who we become is determined by the choices we make, a difficult lesson to learn, and one which is clearly demonstrated in this highly readable book. Dr. Katherine Klein generously shares her experiences and the life lessons she is forced to accept. A conscientious, hard-working doctor, Klein weaves her medical tales into the framework of the story of her marriage and child-bearing. When that marriage falls apart, she becomes a pawn of the courts 'justice' that can be worked and skewed by an unscrupulous ex. Her pain is palpable, her distress is real, and we feel for the unfairness of a system that deserts her. Nevertheless, Klein demonstrates a toughness and determination that will leave you cheering for her.

Kindle book: http://amzn.to/h2z9rx

Paperback: http://amzn.to/flkONf


----------



## KKlein (Oct 19, 2011)

Here's a new customer review:

5.0 out of 5 stars A possible reality, heartbreaking. September 5, 2012

By Joanne Mazzotta
Formataperback|Amazon Verified Purchase

A young girl with a dream comes forward to walk us through her life and took me into her overdue dream that began with her exodus from her childhood home, and her determined father with a strength I'm not sure she knew she had.

She meets Randir who charms her out of her undeveloped good sense and she marries him only to find out, charm is all he had, and what he used to employ and control her and everyone else. In the eye of that disappointing storm is where her journey and her good sense began to take shape. Katherine Kline takes us with her to medical school and describes her reaction to the intense study while still uncertain which branch of medicine she will eventually choose as her life's career. I was able to walk along with her as she gave me a tour of her lab experiences, hospital and patient exchanges and the extraordinary workload she carried through her days.

As she was able to compromise her living conditions with Randir who has already proven to her better judgment that he was not good husband material, she pushed onward. She learned how well she could multitask after her two sons were born. Questioning her decision to go into aesthesia because exhaustion was constant, this story inspires all women with the idea that they cannot achieve success or set goals. She earned her title as Doctor and not without huge obstacles.

This story keeps you reading her curved and poignant tales of life and death in a hospital environment. Heartbreaking yet I knew these stories were true along with her compassion, especially for the children. Along with her well-documented experiences in her career, relationship with her sons, and finding her footing as a mother and a wife that kept me glued, Kline grabs my emotions and forces me to be a witness to one of the most horrendously excruciating divorces and custody battles I have ever heard of, read of, or seen in my life. A Physicians Plight deserves every star I gave it.

I finished this book with one good thought; I am ever so glad the phone rang that night.

*A Physician's Plight: a Memoir: Professional success...Personal disaster*

paperback: http://amzn.to/flkONf

Kindle book: http://amzn.to/h2z9rx


----------



## KKlein (Oct 19, 2011)

It's not only a doctor's medical school education, residency training, and launching into practice that's so demanding, but what may be creeping into the professional's personal life along the way.

This is a behind-the-scenes look at what it takes to become a doctor and what can happen once you get there.

Is it worth it?

*A Physician's Plight: A Memoir: Professional success ... Personal disaster*.

Kindle book: http://amzn.to/h2z9rx

Paperback: http://amzn.to/flkONf

Check out the newest customer review on the previous post.


----------



## KKlein (Oct 19, 2011)

*A Physician's Plight: a Memoir: Professional success ... Personal disaster*.

Are you sure you know your spouse?

Do you think you'll bring up your own children?

Have you launched yourself into a hard-earned career and think your financial future is secure?

A memoir not to miss.

Kindle book: http://amzn.to/h2z9rx

Paperback: http://amzn.to/flkONf


----------



## KKlein (Oct 19, 2011)

An Amazon customer's review for *A Physician's Plight: a Memoir
*
5.0 out of 5 stars Life Lessons April 23, 2010
By M. Graff
Formataperback
Who we become is determined by the choices we make, a difficult lesson to learn, and one which is clearly demonstrated in this highly readable book. Dr. Katherine Klein generously shares her experiences and the life lessons she is forced to accept. A conscientious, hard-working doctor, Klein weaves her medical tales into the framework of the story of her marriage and child-bearing. When that marriage falls apart, she becomes a pawn of the courts ust, and can be worked and skewed by an unscrupulous ex. Her pain is palpable, her distress is real, and we feel for the unfairness of a system that deserts her. Nevertheless, Klein demonstrates a toughness and determination that will leave you cheering for her.

*A Physician's Plight: a Memoir: Professional success ... Personal disaster.*

Kindle book: http://amzn.to/h2z9rx

Paperback: http://amzn.to/flkONf


----------



## KKlein (Oct 19, 2011)

"A Physician's Plight" is an intriguing read that shouldn't be missed for readers of personal memoirs.
Mary Cowper, Reviewer, The Midwest Book Review

An Amazon customer's review -
By J. Silcox
Formataperback
This book truly defines that with determination one can overcome heartbreak and financial pitfalls. Anyone who has experienced life's hard knocks can benefit from reading this informative and uplifting book.

*A Physician's Plight: Professional success ... Personal disaster*.

Kindle book: http://amzn.to/h2z9rx

Paperback: http://amzn.to/flkONf


----------



## KKlein (Oct 19, 2011)

*A Physician's Plight: A Memoir - Professional Success ... Personal Disaster* - A must read for people considering divorce or getting into a serious relationship and an eye-opener for everyone else!

"This book pulls no punches - nothing is sacred, nothing is left out! Anesthesiologist Katherine Klein, MD, gives us "the good, the bad, and the ugly" of her family-of-origin, her marital suffering, and her divorce, which landed her in Family Court."
Josh Grossman, MD, FACP, Col. (ret.), U.S. Army Medical Corps

"A Physician's Plight" is an intriguing read that shouldn't be missed for readers of personal memoirs.
Mary Cowper, Reviewer, The Midwest Book Review

An Amazon customer's review -
By J. Silcox
Formataperback
This book truly defines that with determination one can overcome heartbreak and financial pitfalls. Anyone who has experienced life's hard knocks can benefit from reading this informative and uplifting book.

Kindle book: http://amzn.to/h2z9rx

Paperback: http://amzn.to/flkONf


----------



## KKlein (Oct 19, 2011)

It's not only a doctor's medical school education, residency training, and launching into practice that's so demanding, but what may be creeping into the professional's personal life along the way.

*A Physician's Plight: A Memoir - Professional Success ... Personal Disaster* - The predicaments which befall the protagonist could happen to anyone, especially for the primary wage earner in a relationship, regardless of career. And does Family Court always do what's "in the best interest of the children?"

A Memoir not to Miss. Someone else's mistakes can help you avoid some major pitfalls.

A Physician's Plight: Professional success...Personal disaster.

Kindle book: http://amzn.to/h2z9rx

Paperback: http://amzn.to/flkONf


----------



## KKlein (Oct 19, 2011)

**********

*A Physician's Plight: A Memoir - Professional Success ... Personal Disaster 
*
"This book pulls no punches - nothing is sacred, nothing is left out! Anesthesiologist Katherine Klein, MD, gives us "the good, the bad, and the ugly" of her family-of-origin, her marital suffering, and her divorce, which landed her in Family Court."
Josh Grossman, MD, FACP, Col. (ret.), U.S. Army Medical Corps

"A Physician's Plight" is an intriguing read that shouldn't be missed for readers of personal memoirs.
Mary Cowper, Reviewer, The Midwest Book Review

An Amazon customer's review -
By J. Silcox
Formataperback
This book truly defines that with determination one can overcome heartbreak and financial pitfalls. Anyone who has experienced life's hard knocks can benefit from reading this informative and uplifting book.

Kindle book: http://amzn.to/h2z9rx

Paperback: http://amzn.to/flkONf


----------



## KKlein (Oct 19, 2011)

It's not only a doctor's medical school education, residency training, and launching into practice that's so demanding, but what may be creeping into the professional's personal life along the way.

*A Physician's Plight: A Memoir - Professional Success ... Personal Disaster* - The predicaments which befall the protagonist could happen to anyone, especially for the primary wage earner in a relationship, regardless of career. And does Family Court always do what's "in the best interest of the children?"

Read the shocking inside account of what can happen in a US Family Court.

Kindle book: http://amzn.to/h2z9rx

Paperback: http://amzn.to/flkONf


----------



## KKlein (Oct 19, 2011)

It's not only a doctor's medical school education, residency training, and launching into practice that's so demanding, but what may be creeping into the professional's personal life along the way.

*A Physician's Plight: A Memoir - Professional Success ... Personal Disaster* - The predicaments which befall the protagonist could happen to anyone, especially for the primary wage earner in a relationship, regardless of career. And does Family Court always do what's "in the best interest of the children?"

This is a compelling memoir of a naive young woman whose life changed for the rest of her life after being swayed by a man who knew how to turn on the charm.

Kindle book: http://amzn.to/h2z9rx

Paperback: http://amzn.to/flkONf


----------



## KKlein (Oct 19, 2011)

**********

*A Physician's Plight: A Memoir - Professional Success ... Personal Disaster
*
"This book pulls no punches - nothing is sacred, nothing is left out! Anesthesiologist Katherine Klein, MD, gives us "the good, the bad, and the ugly" of her family-of-origin, her marital suffering, and her divorce, which landed her in Family Court."
Josh Grossman, MD, FACP, Col. (ret.), U.S. Army Medical Corps

"A Physician's Plight" is an intriguing read that shouldn't be missed for readers of personal memoirs.
Mary Cowper, Reviewer, The Midwest Book Review

An Amazon customer's review -
By J. Silcox
Formataperback
This book truly defines that with determination one can overcome heartbreak and financial pitfalls. Anyone who has experienced life's hard knocks can benefit from reading this informative and uplifting book.

Kindle book: http://amzn.to/h2z9rx

Paperback: http://amzn.to/flkONf


----------



## KKlein (Oct 19, 2011)

An Amazon customer's review -
By J. Silcox
Formataperback
This book truly defines that with determination one can overcome heartbreak and financial pitfalls. Anyone who has experienced life's hard knocks can benefit from reading this informative and uplifting book.

*A Physician's Plight: Professional success...Personal disaster*.

Kindle book: http://amzn.to/h2z9rx

Paperback: http://amzn.to/flkONf


----------



## KKlein (Oct 19, 2011)

**********

Read a rivetting true story about the worst divorce since the War of the Roses. Since this one is true, you'll learn a lot about how things really work once lawyers and courts get involved and if there are custody issues.

"A Physician" in the title doesn't just apply to physicians!

*A Physician's Plight: Professional success...Personal disaster*.

Kindle book: http://amzn.to/h2z9rx

Paperback: http://amzn.to/flkONf


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON (Mar 14, 2011)

Congratulations on your new book!   I wish you a million book sales now!


----------



## KKlein (Oct 19, 2011)

*****
Thanks Sean! Good luck to you, too.

*****

It's not only a doctor's medical school education, residency training, and launching into practice that's so demanding, but what may be creeping into the professional's personal life along the way.

This is a behind-the-scenes look at what it takes to become a doctor and what can happen once you get there.

Is it worth it?

*A Physician's Plight: A Memoir: Professional success ... Personal disaster*.

Kindle book: http://amzn.to/h2z9rx

Paperback: http://amzn.to/flkONf


----------



## KKlein (Oct 19, 2011)

***

It's not only a doctor's medical school education, residency training, and launching into practice that's so demanding, but what may be creeping into the professional's personal life along the way.

This is a behind-the-scenes look at what it takes to become a doctor and what can happen once you get there.

Is it worth it?

*A Physician's Plight: A Memoir: Professional success ... Personal disaster*.

Kindle book: http://amzn.to/h2z9rx

Paperback: http://amzn.to/flkONf
**
Reviews:

"This book pulls no punches - nothing is sacred, nothing is left out! Anesthesiologist Katherine Klein, MD, gives us "the good, the bad, and the ugly" of her family-of-origin, her marital suffering, and her divorce, which landed her in Family Court."
Josh Grossman, MD, FACP, Col. (ret.), U.S. Army Medical Corps

"A Physician's Plight" is an intriguing read that shouldn't be missed for readers of personal memoirs.
Mary Cowper, Reviewer, The Midwest Book Review

An Amazon customer's review -
By J. Silcox
Formataperback
This book truly defines that with determination one can overcome heartbreak and financial pitfalls. Anyone who has experienced life's hard knocks can benefit from reading this informative and uplifting book.


----------



## KKlein (Oct 19, 2011)

***

It's not only a doctor's medical school education, residency training, and launching into practice that's so demanding, but what may be creeping into the professional's personal life along the way.

This is a behind-the-scenes look at what it takes to become a doctor and what can happen once you get there.

Is it worth it?

*A Physician's Plight: A Memoir: Professional success ... Personal disaster*.

Kindle book: http://amzn.to/h2z9rx

Paperback: http://amzn.to/flkONf
**
Reviews:

"This book pulls no punches - nothing is sacred, nothing is left out! Anesthesiologist Katherine Klein, MD, gives us "the good, the bad, and the ugly" of her family-of-origin, her marital suffering, and her divorce, which landed her in Family Court."
Josh Grossman, MD, FACP, Col. (ret.), U.S. Army Medical Corps

"A Physician's Plight" is an intriguing read that shouldn't be missed for readers of personal memoirs.
Mary Cowper, Reviewer, The Midwest Book Review

An Amazon customer's review -
By J. Silcox
Formataperback
This book truly defines that with determination one can overcome heartbreak and financial pitfalls. Anyone who has experienced life's hard knocks can benefit from reading this informative and uplifting book.


----------



## KKlein (Oct 19, 2011)

***

It's not only a doctor's medical school education, residency training, and launching into practice that's so demanding, but what may be creeping into the professional's personal life along the way.

This is a behind-the-scenes look at what it takes to become a doctor and what can happen once you get there.

Is it worth it?

*A Physician's Plight: A Memoir: Professional success ... Personal disaster*.

Kindle book: http://amzn.to/h2z9rx

Paperback: http://amzn.to/flkONf
**
Reviews:

"This book pulls no punches - nothing is sacred, nothing is left out! Anesthesiologist Katherine Klein, MD, gives us "the good, the bad, and the ugly" of her family-of-origin, her marital suffering, and her divorce, which landed her in Family Court."
Josh Grossman, MD, FACP, Col. (ret.), U.S. Army Medical Corps

"A Physician's Plight" is an intriguing read that shouldn't be missed for readers of personal memoirs.
Mary Cowper, Reviewer, The Midwest Book Review

An Amazon customer's review -
By J. Silcox
Formataperback
This book truly defines that with determination one can overcome heartbreak and financial pitfalls. Anyone who has experienced life's hard knocks can benefit from reading this informative and uplifting book.


----------



## KKlein (Oct 19, 2011)

~~~~~~~~~~

An Amazon customer's review -
By J. Silcox
Formataperback
This book truly defines that with determination one can overcome heartbreak and financial pitfalls. Anyone who has experienced life's hard knocks can benefit from reading this informative and uplifting book.

*A Physician's Plight: a Memoir: Professional success...Personal disaster*.

Kindle book: http://amzn.to/h2z9rx

Paperback: http://amzn.to/flkONf


----------



## KKlein (Oct 19, 2011)

**********

*A Physician's Plight: A Memoir: Professional success ... Personal disaster*.

Kindle book: http://amzn.to/h2z9rx

Paperback: http://amzn.to/flkONf

**
Reviews:

"This book pulls no punches - nothing is sacred, nothing is left out! Anesthesiologist Katherine Klein, MD, gives us "the good, the bad, and the ugly" of her family-of-origin, her marital suffering, and her divorce, which landed her in Family Court."
Josh Grossman, MD, FACP, Col. (ret.), U.S. Army Medical Corps

"A Physician's Plight" is an intriguing read that shouldn't be missed for readers of personal memoirs.
Mary Cowper, Reviewer, The Midwest Book Review

An Amazon customer's review -
By J. Silcox
Formataperback
This book truly defines that with determination one can overcome heartbreak and financial pitfalls. Anyone who has experienced life's hard knocks can benefit from reading this informative and uplifting book.


----------



## KKlein (Oct 19, 2011)

**********

*A Physician's Plight: A Memoir: Professional success ... Personal disaster.
*
It's not only a doctor's medical school education, residency training, and launching into practice that's so demanding, but what may be creeping into the professional's personal life along the way.
This is a behind-the-scenes look at what it takes to become a doctor and what can happen once you get there.
Is it worth it?

Kindle book: http://amzn.to/h2z9rx
Paperback: http://amzn.to/flkONf

**
Reviews:

"This book pulls no punches - nothing is sacred, nothing is left out! Anesthesiologist Katherine Klein, MD, gives us "the good, the bad, and the ugly" of her family-of-origin, her marital suffering, and her divorce, which landed her in Family Court."
Josh Grossman, MD, FACP, Col. (ret.), U.S. Army Medical Corps

"A Physician's Plight" is an intriguing read that shouldn't be missed for readers of personal memoirs.
Mary Cowper, Reviewer, The Midwest Book Review

An Amazon customer's review -
By J. Silcox Formataperback
This book truly defines that with determination one can overcome heartbreak and financial pitfalls. Anyone who has experienced life's hard knocks can benefit from reading this informative and uplifting book.


----------



## KKlein (Oct 19, 2011)

Here's a recent customer review for *A Physician's Plight:*

Too true, too often..., December 27, 2012
By Doug DePew "Military Memoirs" (Missouri, USA) - See all my reviews
Amazon Verified Purchase(What's this?)
This review is from: A Physician's Plight: A Memoir - Professional Success ... Personal Disaster (Kindle Edition)
I just finished "A Physician's Plight" last night, and Dr. Klein's story broke my heart. It follows her story from her youth through final personal triumph with twenty years of heartache in between. This book is well-written and moves at a good clip. It does a good job of sharing just enough that we can actually feel it from the inside. As the title suggests, there is an interesting contrast between Dr. Klein's escalating personal struggles and stories from inside the hospital.

Having lived through my wife's own struggles for custody of her son, I empathized with Dr. Klein's story. It's amazing what family court can sometimes conclude. Reality seems to have very little to do with their decisions in many cases.

This was a brave story. I thank Dr. Klein for sharing it and recommend it to anyone who likes a good, personal memoir.

*A Physician's Plight: A Memoir: Professional success ... Personal disaster*.

Kindle book: http://amzn.to/h2z9rx
Paperback: http://amzn.to/flkONf


----------



## Anita Coleman (Jan 27, 2013)

Absolutely riveting, Dr. Klein. Very sad, but riveting. 

You're a good writer and your honesty comes through. 

Thanks for sharing and best wishes.


----------



## KKlein (Oct 19, 2011)

***
Thank you Anita. Life can be difficult - hopefully readers can avoid making the mistakes that I made.

**********

*A Physician's Plight: A Memoir: Professional success ... Personal disaster*.

It's not only a doctor's medical school education, residency training, and launching into practice that's so demanding, but what may be creeping into the professional's personal life along the way.
This is a behind-the-scenes look at what it takes to become a doctor and what can happen once you get there.
Is it worth it?

Kindle book: http://amzn.to/h2z9rx
Paperback: http://amzn.to/flkONf

**
Reviews:

"This book pulls no punches - nothing is sacred, nothing is left out! Anesthesiologist Katherine Klein, MD, gives us "the good, the bad, and the ugly" of her family-of-origin, her marital suffering, and her divorce, which landed her in Family Court."
Josh Grossman, MD, FACP, Col. (ret.), U.S. Army Medical Corps

"A Physician's Plight" is an intriguing read that shouldn't be missed for readers of personal memoirs.
Mary Cowper, Reviewer, The Midwest Book Review

An Amazon customer's review -
By J. Silcox Formataperback
This book truly defines that with determination one can overcome heartbreak and financial pitfalls. Anyone who has experienced life's hard knocks can benefit from reading this informative and uplifting book.


----------



## KKlein (Oct 19, 2011)

**********

*A Physician's Plight: A Memoir: Professional success ... Personal disaster*.

Kindle book: http://amzn.to/h2z9rx
Paperback: http://amzn.to/flkONf

**
Reviews:

"This book pulls no punches - nothing is sacred, nothing is left out! Anesthesiologist Katherine Klein, MD, gives us "the good, the bad, and the ugly" of her family-of-origin, her marital suffering, and her divorce, which landed her in Family Court."
Josh Grossman, MD, FACP, Col. (ret.), U.S. Army Medical Corps

"A Physician's Plight" is an intriguing read that shouldn't be missed for readers of personal memoirs.
Mary Cowper, Reviewer, The Midwest Book Review

An Amazon customer's review -
By J. Silcox Formataperback
This book truly defines that with determination one can overcome heartbreak and financial pitfalls. Anyone who has experienced life's hard knocks can benefit from reading this informative and uplifting book.


----------



## KKlein (Oct 19, 2011)

*****

Hi everyone. Guess Kindleboards has had a name change!

Here's a 5 star customer review for this nonfiction memoir *A Physician's Plight: A Memoir - Professional Success ... Personal Disaster*:

Too true, too often..., December 27, 2012
By Doug DePew "Military Memoirs" (Missouri, USA) - See all my reviews
Amazon Verified Purchase(What's this?)
This review is from: A Physician's Plight: A Memoir - Professional Success ... Personal Disaster (Kindle Edition)

I just finished "A Physician's Plight" last night, and Dr. Klein's story broke my heart. It follows her story from her youth through final personal triumph with twenty years of heartache in between. This book is well-written and moves at a good clip. It does a good job of sharing just enough that we can actually feel it from the inside. As the title suggests, there is an interesting contrast between Dr. Klein's escalating personal struggles and stories from inside the hospital.

Having lived through my wife's own struggles for custody of her son, I empathized with Dr. Klein's story. It's amazing what family court can sometimes conclude. Reality seems to have very little to do with their decisions in many cases.

This was a brave story. I thank Dr. Klein for sharing it and recommend it to anyone who likes a good, personal memoir.

eBook : http://amzn.to/h2z9rx
Paperback: http://amzn.to/flkONf


----------



## KKlein (Oct 19, 2011)

**********
*
Remember The War of the Roses? Here's a true story which makes that divorce look like a piece of cake!*

*A Physician's Plight: A Memoir: Professional success ... Personal disaster*.

It's not only a doctor's medical school education, residency training, and launching into practice that's so demanding, but what may be creeping into the professional's personal life along the way.
This is a behind-the-scenes look at what it takes to become a doctor and what can happen once you get there.
Is it worth it?

Kindle book: http://amzn.to/h2z9rx
Paperback: http://amzn.to/flkONf

**


----------



## KKlein (Oct 19, 2011)

*****

Remember The War of the Roses? This compelling true story makes that divorce look tame!

*****

It's not only a doctor's medical school education, residency training, and launching into practice that's so demanding, but what may be creeping into the professional's personal life along the way.

This is a behind-the-scenes look at what it takes to become a doctor and what can happen once you get there.

Is it worth it?

*A Physician's Plight: A Memoir: Professional success ... Personal disaster*.

Kindle book: http://amzn.to/h2z9rx

Paperback: http://amzn.to/flkONf
**
Reviews:

"This book pulls no punches - nothing is sacred, nothing is left out! Anesthesiologist Katherine Klein, MD, gives us "the good, the bad, and the ugly" of her family-of-origin, her marital suffering, and her divorce, which landed her in Family Court."
Josh Grossman, MD, FACP, Col. (ret.), U.S. Army Medical Corps

"A Physician's Plight" is an intriguing read that shouldn't be missed for readers of personal memoirs.
Mary Cowper, Reviewer, The Midwest Book Review

An Amazon customer's review -
By J. Silcox
Formataperback
This book truly defines that with determination one can overcome heartbreak and financial pitfalls. Anyone who has experienced life's hard knocks can benefit from reading this informative and uplifting book.


----------



## KKlein (Oct 19, 2011)

~~~~~

Want to know what can really happen to your children in a custody fight?

Want an inside look at family court before you get there? (Imperative).

Here's a compelling read, a woman's struggle to take care of patients and her children despite a US family court which worked against her.
*
A Physician's Plight: A Memoir: Professional success ... Personal disaster*.

Kindle book: http://amzn.to/h2z9rx

Paperback: http://amzn.to/flkONf


----------



## KKlein (Oct 19, 2011)

~~~~~~~~~~

"'*A Physician's Pligh*t' is an intriguing read that shouldn't be missed for readers of personal memoirs."

The Midwest Book Review
*
A Physician's Plight: A Memoir: Professional success ... Personal disaster*.

Kindle book: http://amzn.to/h2z9rx

Paperback: http://amzn.to/flkONf


----------



## KKlein (Oct 19, 2011)

***

It's not only a doctor's medical school education, residency training, and launching into practice that's so demanding, but what may be creeping into the professional's personal life along the way.

This is a behind-the-scenes look at what it takes to become a doctor and what can happen once you get there.

Is it worth it?

*A Physician's Plight: A Memoir: Professional success ... Personal disaster*.

Kindle book: http://amzn.to/h2z9rx

Paperback:  [URL=http://amzn]http://amzn.to/flkONf[/url]
**
Reviews:

"This book pulls no punches - nothing is sacred, nothing is left out! Anesthesiologist Katherine Klein, MD, gives us "the good, the bad, and the ugly" of her family-of-origin, her marital suffering, and her divorce, which landed her in Family Court."
Josh Grossman, MD, FACP, Col. (ret.), U.S. Army Medical Corps

"A Physician's Plight" is an intriguing read that shouldn't be missed for readers of personal memoirs.
Mary Cowper, Reviewer, The Midwest Book Review

An Amazon customer's review -
By J. Silcox
Formataperback
This book truly defines that with determination one can overcome heartbreak and financial pitfalls. Anyone who has experienced life's hard knocks can benefit from reading this informative and uplifting book.


----------



## KKlein (Oct 19, 2011)

~~~~~

*A Physician's Plight: a Memoir: Professional success...Personal disaster*.

I always like to share the reason why I wrote this memoir. Here is the Author's Note from the beginning of the book:

The purpose of this book was twofold. For young adults, I hope they contemplate marriage more seriously than I did. Life is about choices, making unwise ones can be devastating.

For anyone considering divorce, U.S. legal settlements, custody and aftermath proceedings do not necessarily abide by any consistent set of rules, particularly if they are about justice. Perhaps books like this can foster future discussions about the vagaries of family court.

Kindle book: http://amzn.to/h2z9rx

Paperback: http://amzn.to/flkONf


----------



## KKlein (Oct 19, 2011)

***
*****

A serious read with serious insight. What can happen in a divorce with what we hold most dear?
*****

It's not only a doctor's medical school education, residency training, and launching into practice that's so demanding, but what may be creeping into the professional's personal life along the way.

This is a behind-the-scenes look at what it takes to become a doctor and what can happen once you get there.

Is it worth it?

*A Physician's Plight: A Memoir: Professional success ... Personal disaster*.

Kindle book: http://amzn.to/h2z9rx

Paperback: http://amzn.to/flkONf


----------



## KKlein (Oct 19, 2011)

**********

*A Physician's Plight: A Memoir: Professional success ... Personal disaster*.

It's not only a doctor's medical school education, residency training, and launching into practice that's so demanding, but what may be creeping into the professional's personal life along the way.
This is a behind-the-scenes look at what it takes to become a doctor and what can happen once you get there.
Is it worth it?

Kindle book: http://amzn.to/h2z9rx
Paperback: http://amzn.to/flkONf

**
Reviews:

"This book pulls no punches - nothing is sacred, nothing is left out! Anesthesiologist Katherine Klein, MD, gives us "the good, the bad, and the ugly" of her family-of-origin, her marital suffering, and her divorce, which landed her in Family Court."
Josh Grossman, MD, FACP, Col. (ret.), U.S. Army Medical Corps

"A Physician's Plight" is an intriguing read that shouldn't be missed for readers of personal memoirs.
Mary Cowper, Reviewer, The Midwest Book Review

An Amazon customer's review -
By J. Silcox Formataperback
This book truly defines that with determination one can overcome heartbreak and financial pitfalls. Anyone who has experienced life's hard knocks can benefit from reading this informative and uplifting book.


----------



## KKlein (Oct 19, 2011)

*****
*
A Physician's Plight: A Memoir: Professional success ... Personal disaster*.

Kindle book: http://amzn.to/h2z9rx

Paperback: http://amzn.to/flkONf
**
Reviews:

"This book pulls no punches - nothing is sacred, nothing is left out! Anesthesiologist Katherine Klein, MD, gives us "the good, the bad, and the ugly" of her family-of-origin, her marital suffering, and her divorce, which landed her in Family Court."
Josh Grossman, MD, FACP, Col. (ret.), U.S. Army Medical Corps

"A Physician's Plight" is an intriguing read that shouldn't be missed for readers of personal memoirs.
Mary Cowper, Reviewer, The Midwest Book Review

An Amazon customer's review -
By J. Silcox
Formataperback
This book truly defines that with determination one can overcome heartbreak and financial pitfalls. Anyone who has experienced life's hard knocks can benefit from reading this informative and uplifting book.


----------



## KKlein (Oct 19, 2011)

*****

*A Physician's Plight: A Memoir: Professional success ... Personal disaster*.

Kindle book: http://amzn.to/h2z9rx

Paperback: http://amzn.to/flkONf
**
Reviews:

"This book pulls no punches - nothing is sacred, nothing is left out! Anesthesiologist Katherine Klein, MD, gives us "the good, the bad, and the ugly" of her family-of-origin, her marital suffering, and her divorce, which landed her in Family Court."
Josh Grossman, MD, FACP, Col. (ret.), U.S. Army Medical Corps

"A Physician's Plight" is an intriguing read that shouldn't be missed for readers of personal memoirs.
Mary Cowper, Reviewer, The Midwest Book Review

An Amazon customer's review -
By J. Silcox
Formataperback
This book truly defines that with determination one can overcome heartbreak and financial pitfalls. Anyone who has experienced life's hard knocks can benefit from reading this informative and uplifting book.


----------



## KKlein (Oct 19, 2011)

***

It's not only a doctor's medical school education, residency training, and launching into practice that's so demanding, but what may be creeping into the professional's personal life along the way.

This is a behind-the-scenes look at what it takes to become a doctor and what can happen once you get there.

Is it worth it?

*A Physician's Plight: A Memoir: Professional success ... Personal disaster*.

Kindle book: http://amzn.to/h2z9rx

Paperback: http://amzn.to/flkONf
**
Reviews:

"This book pulls no punches - nothing is sacred, nothing is left out! Anesthesiologist Katherine Klein, MD, gives us "the good, the bad, and the ugly" of her family-of-origin, her marital suffering, and her divorce, which landed her in Family Court."
Josh Grossman, MD, FACP, Col. (ret.), U.S. Army Medical Corps

"A Physician's Plight" is an intriguing read that shouldn't be missed for readers of personal memoirs.
Mary Cowper, Reviewer, The Midwest Book Review

An Amazon customer's review -
By J. Silcox
Formataperback
This book truly defines that with determination one can overcome heartbreak and financial pitfalls. Anyone who has experienced life's hard knocks can benefit from reading this informative and uplifting book.


----------



## KKlein (Oct 19, 2011)

*****

This is an incredible true and compelling story. Although the protagonist is a doctor, it can happen to anyone.

Get your copy now and discover truths you never knew could happen in the legal system.

*A Physician's Plight: A Memoir: Professional success ... Personal disaster.
*
Kindle book: http://amzn.to/h2z9rx

Paperback: http://amzn.to/flkONf
**


----------



## KKlein (Oct 19, 2011)

***

It's not only a doctor's medical school education, residency training, and launching into practice that's so demanding, but what may be creeping into the professional's personal life along the way.

This is a behind-the-scenes look at what it takes to become a doctor and what can happen once you get there.

Is it worth it?

*A Physician's Plight: A Memoir: Professional success ... Personal disaster*.

Kindle book: http://amzn.to/h2z9rx

Paperback: http://amzn.to/flkONf
**


----------



## KKlein (Oct 19, 2011)

~~~~~~~~~~~

Here's a customer's review for *A Physician's Plight: A Memoir: Professional success...Personal disaster*:

"Doctor Klein generously shares her experiences and the life lessons she is forced to learn. A conscientious, hard-working doctor, she weaves her medical tales into the framework of the story of her marriage and child bearing. When her marriage falls apart, she becomes a pawn of the courts and of her ex, as our justice system often is not just, and can be worked and skewed by an unscrupulous ex.

Katherine's pain is palpable, her distress is real, and we feel for the unfairness of a system that deserts her. Nevertheless, Klein demonstrates a toughness and determination that will leave you cheering for her."
M. Graff "Auntie M", Author, Hyde, NC

*A Physician's Plight: A Memoir: Professional success ... Personal disaster*.

Kindle book: http://amzn.to/h2z9rx

Paperback: http://amzn.to/flkONf


----------



## KKlein (Oct 19, 2011)

**********

This memoir not only looks at what it takes to become a physician, but it's an in-depth look at the U.S. Family Court system.

A true story with surprises you won't want to miss.
*
A Physician's Plight: A Memoir: Professional success ... Personal disaster*.

Kindle book: http://amzn.to/h2z9rx

Paperback: http://amzn.to/flkONf


----------



## KKlein (Oct 19, 2011)

**********

This memoir not only looks at what it takes to become a physician, but it's an in-depth look at the U.S. Family Court system.

A true story with surprises you won't want to miss.

*A Physician's Plight: A Memoir: Professional success ... Personal disaster*.

Kindle book: http://amzn.to/h2z9rx

Paperback: http://amzn.to/flkONf


----------



## KKlein (Oct 19, 2011)

************
*A Physician's Plight: A Memoir: Professional success ... Personal disaster*.

Kindle book: http://amzn.to/h2z9rx

Paperback: http://amzn.to/flkONf
**
Reviews:

"This book pulls no punches - nothing is sacred, nothing is left out! Anesthesiologist Katherine Klein, MD, gives us "the good, the bad, and the ugly" of her family-of-origin, her marital suffering, and her divorce, which landed her in Family Court."
Josh Grossman, MD, FACP, Col. (ret.), U.S. Army Medical Corps

"A Physician's Plight" is an intriguing read that shouldn't be missed for readers of personal memoirs.
Mary Cowper, Reviewer, The Midwest Book Review


----------



## KKlein (Oct 19, 2011)

************
*A Physician's Plight: A Memoir: Professional success ... Personal disaster*.

Kindle book: http://amzn.to/h2z9rx

Paperback: http://amzn.to/flkONf
**
Reviews:

"This book pulls no punches - nothing is sacred, nothing is left out! Anesthesiologist Katherine Klein, MD, gives us "the good, the bad, and the ugly" of her family-of-origin, her marital suffering, and her divorce, which landed her in Family Court."
Josh Grossman, MD, FACP, Col. (ret.), U.S. Army Medical Corps

"A Physician's Plight" is an intriguing read that shouldn't be missed for readers of personal memoirs.
Mary Cowper, Reviewer, The Midwest Book Review


----------



## KKlein (Oct 19, 2011)

**********

This memoir not only looks at what it takes to become a physician, but it's an insightful look at what they don't tell you about the U.S. Family Court system.

A true story with surprises you won't want to miss.
*
A Physician's Plight: A Memoir: Professional success ... Personal disaster*.

Kindle book: http://amzn.to/h2z9rx

Paperback: http://amzn.to/flkONf


----------



## KKlein (Oct 19, 2011)

*****

It's not only a doctor's medical school education, residency training, and launching into practice that's so demanding, but what may be creeping into the professional's personal life along the way.

This is a behind-the-scenes look at what it takes to become a doctor and what can happen once you get there.

Is it worth it?

*A Physician's Plight: A Memoir: Professional success ... Personal disaster*.

Kindle book: http://amzn.to/h2z9rx

Paperback: http://amzn.to/flkONf


----------



## KKlein (Oct 19, 2011)

************

*A Physician's Plight: A Memoir: Professional success ... Personal disaster*.

Kindle book: http://amzn.to/h2z9rx

Paperback: http://amzn.to/flkONf
**
*Reviews:*

"This book pulls no punches - nothing is sacred, nothing is left out! Anesthesiologist Katherine Klein, MD, gives us "the good, the bad, and the ugly" of her family-of-origin, her marital suffering, and her divorce, which landed her in Family Court."
Josh Grossman, MD, FACP, Col. (ret.), U.S. Army Medical Corps

"A Physician's Plight" is an intriguing read that shouldn't be missed for readers of personal memoirs.
Mary Cowper, Reviewer, The Midwest Book Review


----------



## KKlein (Oct 19, 2011)

*****

It's not only a doctor's medical school education, residency training, and launching into practice that's so demanding, but what may be creeping into the professional's personal life along the way.

This is a behind-the-scenes look at what it takes to become a doctor and what can happen once you get there.

Is it worth it?

*A Physician's Plight: A Memoir: Professional success ... Personal disaster*.

Kindle book: http://amzn.to/h2z9rx

Paperback: http://amzn.to/flkONf


----------



## KKlein (Oct 19, 2011)

*
A Physician's Plight: A Memoir: Professional Success...Personal Disaster*

It's not only a doctor's medical school education, residency training, and launching into practice that's so demanding, but what may be creeping into the professional's personal life along the way.

Katherine Klein is a naive teenager with a contentious home life who marries despite her parents' disapproval. As Katherine's marriage progresses she reluctantly tolerates her husband's boastful networking and meager contributions, and embarks on several careers before medical training.

After Katherine's husband finally agrees to have children but doesn't change his ways, her tolerance wanes, tension mounts, and the marital situation becomes explosive. Her husband refuses to leave the marital home and she is forced to flee with her children. While he is focused on threatening, harassing and stalking her, she is focused on providing unconditional love to her children and maintaining competency as a physician.

But throughout Katherine's unhappy marriage, she does not know that U.S. Family Courts can uphold discrepancy of income as an excuse to order an earning spouse to foot the other spouse's legal bills both during and after a divorce. This makes the now fully-funded non-contributor unstoppable in his pursuit of continued litigation. Even more ominous is the reallocation of children and income by a "just legal system."

Kindle book: http://amzn.to/h2z9rx

Paperback: http://amzn.to/flkONf


----------



## KKlein (Oct 19, 2011)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Is a physician's years of schooling, med school, and residency worth going through in the end? What are the sacrifices he or she puts themselves through in their personal life?

A compelling memoir of a woman's struggle whose private life was more shocking than anything she encountered in medicine.

*A Physician's Plight: A Memoir: Professional success ... Personal disaste*r.

Kindle book: http://amzn.to/h2z9rx

Paperback: http://amzn.to/flkONf


----------



## KKlein (Oct 19, 2011)

************
*A Physician's Plight: A Memoir: Professional success ... Personal disaster*.

Kindle book: http://amzn.to/h2z9rx

Paperback: http://amzn.to/flkONf
**
*Reviews:*

"This book pulls no punches - nothing is sacred, nothing is left out! Anesthesiologist Katherine Klein, MD, gives us "the good, the bad, and the ugly" of her family-of-origin, her marital suffering, and her divorce, which landed her in Family Court."
Josh Grossman, MD, FACP, Col. (ret.), U.S. Army Medical Corps

"A Physician's Plight" is an intriguing read that shouldn't be missed for readers of personal memoirs.
Mary Cowper, Reviewer, The Midwest Book Review


----------



## KKlein (Oct 19, 2011)

***

It's not only a doctor's medical school education, residency training, and launching into practice that's so demanding, but what may be creeping into the professional's personal life along the way.

This is a behind-the-scenes look at what it takes to become a doctor and what can happen once you get there.

Is it worth it?

*A Physician's Plight: A Memoir: Professional success ... Personal disaster*.

Kindle book: http://amzn.to/h2z9rx

Paperback: http://amzn.to/flkONf
**
Reviews:

"This book pulls no punches - nothing is sacred, nothing is left out! Anesthesiologist Katherine Klein, MD, gives us "the good, the bad, and the ugly" of her family-of-origin, her marital suffering, and her divorce, which landed her in Family Court."
Josh Grossman, MD, FACP, Col. (ret.), U.S. Army Medical Corps

"A Physician's Plight" is an intriguing read that shouldn't be missed for readers of personal memoirs.
Mary Cowper, Reviewer, The Midwest Book Review

An Amazon customer's review -
By J. Silcox
Formataperback
This book truly defines that with determination one can overcome heartbreak and financial pitfalls. Anyone who has experienced life's hard knocks can benefit from reading this informative and uplifting book.


----------



## KKlein (Oct 19, 2011)

************
*A Physician's Plight: A Memoir: Professional success ... Personal disaster*.

Kindle book: http://amzn.to/h2z9rx

Paperback: http://amzn.to/flkONf
**
*Reviews:*

"This book pulls no punches - nothing is sacred, nothing is left out! Anesthesiologist Katherine Klein, MD, gives us "the good, the bad, and the ugly" of her family-of-origin, her marital suffering, and her divorce, which landed her in Family Court."
Josh Grossman, MD, FACP, Col. (ret.), U.S. Army Medical Corps

"A Physician's Plight" is an intriguing read that shouldn't be missed for readers of personal memoirs.
Mary Cowper, Reviewer, The Midwest Book Review


----------



## KKlein (Oct 19, 2011)

*****

It's not only a doctor's medical school education, residency training, and launching into practice that's so demanding, but what may be creeping into the professional's personal life along the way.

This is a behind-the-scenes look at what it takes to become a doctor and what can happen once you get there.

Is it worth it?
*
A Physician's Plight: A Memoir: Professional success ... Personal disaster*.

Kindle book: http://amzn.to/h2z9rx

Paperback: http://amzn.to/flkONf


----------



## KKlein (Oct 19, 2011)

***

It's not only a doctor's medical school education, residency training, and launching into practice that's so demanding, but what may be creeping into the professional's personal life along the way.

This is a behind-the-scenes look at what it takes to become a doctor and what can happen once you get there.

Is it worth it?

*A Physician's Plight: A Memoir: Professional success ... Personal disaster*.

Kindle book: http://amzn.to/h2z9rx

Paperback: http://amzn.to/flkONf
**
*Reviews:*

"This book pulls no punches - nothing is sacred, nothing is left out! Anesthesiologist Katherine Klein, MD, gives us "the good, the bad, and the ugly" of her family-of-origin, her marital suffering, and her divorce, which landed her in Family Court."
Josh Grossman, MD, FACP, Col. (ret.), U.S. Army Medical Corps

"A Physician's Plight" is an intriguing read that shouldn't be missed for readers of personal memoirs.
Mary Cowper, Reviewer, The Midwest Book Review

An Amazon customer's review -
By J. Silcox
Formataperback
This book truly defines that with determination one can overcome heartbreak and financial pitfalls. Anyone who has experienced life's hard knocks can benefit from reading this informative and uplifting book.


----------



## KKlein (Oct 19, 2011)

************
*A Physician's Plight: A Memoir: Professional success ... Personal disaster*.

Kindle book: http://amzn.to/h2z9rx

Paperback: http://amzn.to/flkONf
**
*Reviews:*

"This book pulls no punches - nothing is sacred, nothing is left out! Anesthesiologist Katherine Klein, MD, gives us "the good, the bad, and the ugly" of her family-of-origin, her marital suffering, and her divorce, which landed her in Family Court."
Josh Grossman, MD, FACP, Col. (ret.), U.S. Army Medical Corps

"A Physician's Plight" is an intriguing read that shouldn't be missed for readers of personal memoirs.
Mary Cowper, Reviewer, The Midwest Book Review


----------



## KKlein (Oct 19, 2011)

***

It's not only a doctor's medical school education, residency training, and launching into practice that's so demanding, but what may be creeping into the professional's personal life along the way.

This is a behind-the-scenes look at what it takes to become a doctor and what can happen once you get there.

Is it worth it?

*A Physician's Plight: A Memoir: Professional success ... Personal disaster*.

Kindle book: http://amzn.to/h2z9rx

Paperback: http://amzn.to/flkONf
**
*Reviews:*

"This book pulls no punches - nothing is sacred, nothing is left out! Anesthesiologist Katherine Klein, MD, gives us "the good, the bad, and the ugly" of her family-of-origin, her marital suffering, and her divorce, which landed her in Family Court."
Josh Grossman, MD, FACP, Col. (ret.), U.S. Army Medical Corps

"A Physician's Plight" is an intriguing read that shouldn't be missed for readers of personal memoirs.
Mary Cowper, Reviewer, The Midwest Book Review

An Amazon customer's review -
By J. Silcox
Formataperback
This book truly defines that with determination one can overcome heartbreak and financial pitfalls. Anyone who has experienced life's hard knocks can benefit from reading this informative and uplifting book.


----------



## KKlein (Oct 19, 2011)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*A Physician's Plight: a Memoir: Professional success...Personal disaster*

Kindle book: http://amzn.to/h2z9rx

Paperback: http://amzn.to/flkONf

I always like to share the reason why I wrote this compelling memoir. Here is the Author's Note from the beginning of the book:

The purpose of this book was twofold. For young adults, I hope they contemplate marriage more seriously than I did. Life is about choices, making unwise ones can be devastating.

For anyone considering divorce, U.S. legal settlements, custody and aftermath proceedings do not necessarily abide by any consistent set of rules, particularly if they are about justice. Perhaps books like this can foster future discussions about the vagaries of family court.
~~~~~~~~~~~~

This would make an awesome holiday gift!


----------



## KKlein (Oct 19, 2011)

It's not only a doctor's medical school education, residency training, and launching into practice that's so demanding, but what may be creeping into the professional's personal life along the way. - A Physician's Plight: A Memoir - Professional Success ... Personal Disaster. The predicaments which befall the protagonist could happen to anyone, especially for the primary wage earner in a relationship, regardless of career.

"This book pulls no punches - nothing is sacred, nothing is left out! Anesthesiologist Katherine Klein, MD, gives us "the good, the bad, and the ugly" of her family-of-origin, her marital suffering, and her divorce, which landed her in Family Court."
Josh Grossman, MD, FACP, Col. (ret.), U.S. Army Medical Corps

"A Physician's Plight" is an intriguing read that shouldn't be missed for readers of personal memoirs.
Mary Cowper, Reviewer, The Midwest Book Review

An Amazon customer's review -
By J. Silcox
Formataperback
This book truly defines that with determination one can overcome heartbreak and financial pitfalls. Anyone who has experienced life's hard knocks can benefit from reading this informative and uplifting book.

*A Physician's Plight: A Memoir - Professional Success ... Personal Disaster* - A must read for people considering divorce or getting into a serious relationship and an eye-opener for everyone else!

Kindle book: http://amzn.to/h2z9rx

Paperback: http://amzn.to/flkONf


----------



## KKlein (Oct 19, 2011)

**********

Looking for an unforgettable, nonfiction book for your new or older trustworthy Kindle?

Grab this for a story untold about what can happen in the U.S.!
*
A Physician's Plight: A Memoir: Professional success ... Personal disaster*.

Kindle book: http://amzn.to/h2z9rx

Paperback: http://amzn.to/flkONf


----------



## KKlein (Oct 19, 2011)

*******

A personal disaster can ruin professional success. A nonfiction, compelling read of a young woman' journey out of a bad marriage. 
But was it worth it to get out?

*A Physician's Plight: A Memoir: Professional success ... Personal disaster*.

Kindle book: http://amzn.to/h2z9rx

Paperback: http://amzn.to/flkONf


----------



## KKlein (Oct 19, 2011)

************
*
A Physician's Plight: A Memoir: Professional success...Personal disaster*.

"This book pulls no punches - nothing is sacred, nothing is left out! Katherine Klein, MD, gives us "the good, the bad, and the ugly" of her family-of-origin, her marital suffering, and her divorce, which landed her in Family Court and deprived her of participation in much of the lives of her young children and - would you believe - the Family Court citing "income discrepancies" - she was forced by the court to pay not only her own legal fees but those of her ex-husband! What Family Court chutzpah! Might this be why Charles Dickens observed, "If the law supposes that; then, the law is an *ss"?

Might pre-marital counselors encourage young couples to read this thoughtful, valued text before their first marriages? Will the young couples, believing their young love to be unique, blithely ignore this text ad forge ahead, perhaps landing in Family Court much as the author?"

TMA Magazine 
Josh Grossman, MD, FACP, Col. (ret.), U.S. Army Medical Corps

Paperback: http://amzn.to/flkONf

eBook: http://amzn.to/h2z9rx


----------



## KKlein (Oct 19, 2011)

*****

It's not only a doctor's medical school education, residency training, and launching into practice that's so demanding, but what may be creeping into the professional's personal life along the way.

This is a behind-the-scenes look at what it takes to become a doctor and what can happen once you get there.

Is it worth it?

*A Physician's Plight: A Memoir: Professional success ... Personal disaster*.

Kindle book: http://amzn.to/h2z9rx

Paperback: http://amzn.to/flkONf


----------



## KKlein (Oct 19, 2011)

*************

It's not only a doctor's medical school education, residency training, and launching into practice that's so demanding, but what may be creeping into the professional's personal life along the way.

A Physician's Plight: A Memoir - Professional Success ... Personal Disaster - The predicaments which befall the protagonist could happen to anyone, especially for the primary wage earner in a relationship, regardless of career. And does Family Court always do what's "in the best interest of the children?"

A Memoir not to Miss. Someone else's mistakes can help you avoid some major pitfalls.

*A Physician's Plight: Professional success...Personal disaster*.

Kindle book: http://amzn.to/h2z9rx

Paperback: http://amzn.to/flkONf


----------



## KKlein (Oct 19, 2011)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*It's not only a doctor's medical school education, residency training, and launching into practice that's so demanding, but what may be creeping into the professional's personal life along the way........

"A Physician's Plight is an intriguing read that shouldn't be missed for readers of personal memoirs."
Mary Cowper, Reviewer
The Midwest Book Review*

*A Physician's Plight: a Memoir: Professional success...personal disaster* --

eBook: http://amzn.to/h2z9rx

Paperback: http://amzn.to/flkONf


----------



## KKlein (Oct 19, 2011)

***

It's not only a doctor's medical school education, residency training, and launching into practice that's so demanding, but what may be creeping into the professional's personal life along the way.

This is a behind-the-scenes look at what it takes to become a doctor and what can happen once you get there.

Is it worth it?

*A Physician's Plight: A Memoir: Professional success ... Personal disaster*.

Kindle book: http://amzn.to/h2z9rx

Paperback: http://amzn.to/flkONf
***


----------



## KKlein (Oct 19, 2011)

~~~~~~~

For anyone contemplating a divorce or upcoming chid custody issues, reading this book is a MUST!
*
A Physician's Plight: a Memoir: Professional success...personal disaster* --

eBook: http://amzn.to/h2z9rx

Paperback: http://amzn.to/flkONf


----------



## KKlein (Oct 19, 2011)

***

It's not only a doctor's medical school education, residency training, and launching into practice that's so demanding, but what may be creeping into the professional's personal life along the way.

This is a behind-the-scenes look at what it takes to become a doctor and what can happen once you get there.

Is it worth it?

*A Physician's Plight: A Memoir: Professional success ... Personal disaster*.

Kindle book: http://amzn.to/h2z9rx

Paperback: http://amzn.to/flkONf
**
*Reviews:*

"This book pulls no punches - nothing is sacred, nothing is left out! Anesthesiologist Katherine Klein, MD, gives us "the good, the bad, and the ugly" of her family-of-origin, her marital suffering, and her divorce, which landed her in Family Court."
Josh Grossman, MD, FACP, Col. (ret.), U.S. Army Medical Corps

"A Physician's Plight" is an intriguing read that shouldn't be missed for readers of personal memoirs.
Mary Cowper, Reviewer, The Midwest Book Review

An Amazon customer's review -
By J. Silcox
Formataperback
This book truly defines that with determination one can overcome heartbreak and financial pitfalls. Anyone who has experienced life's hard knocks can benefit from reading this informative and uplifting book.


----------



## KKlein (Oct 19, 2011)

***

It's not only a doctor's medical school education, residency training, and launching into practice that's so demanding, but what may be creeping into the professional's personal life along the way.

This is a behind-the-scenes look at what it takes to become a doctor and what can happen once you get there.

Is it worth it?

*A Physician's Plight: A Memoir: Professional success ... Personal disaster*.

Kindle book: http://amzn.to/h2z9rx

Paperback: http://amzn.to/flkONf


----------



## KKlein (Oct 19, 2011)

*****

It's not only a doctor's medical school education, residency training, and launching into practice that's so demanding, but what may be creeping into the professional's personal life along the way.

This is a behind-the-scenes look at what it takes to become a doctor and what can happen once you get there.

Is it worth it?
*
A Physician's Plight: A Memoir: Professional success ... Personal disaster*.

Kindle book: http://amzn.to/h2z9rx

Paperback: http://amzn.to/flkONf


----------



## KKlein (Oct 19, 2011)

************
*A Physician's Plight: A Memoir: Professional success ... Personal disaster*.

Kindle book: http://amzn.to/h2z9rx

Paperback: http://amzn.to/flkONf
**
*Reviews*:

"This book pulls no punches - nothing is sacred, nothing is left out! Anesthesiologist Katherine Klein, MD, gives us "the good, the bad, and the ugly" of her family-of-origin, her marital suffering, and her divorce, which landed her in Family Court."
Josh Grossman, MD, FACP, Col. (ret.), U.S. Army Medical Corps

"A Physician's Plight" is an intriguing read that shouldn't be missed for readers of personal memoirs.
Mary Cowper, Reviewer, The Midwest Book Review


----------



## KKlein (Oct 19, 2011)

~~~~~

*A Physician's Plight: A Memoir: Professional Success...Personal Disaster*

It's not only a doctor's medical school education, residency training, and launching into practice that's so demanding, but what may be creeping into the professional's personal life along the way.

Katherine Klein is a naive teenager with a contentious home life who marries despite her parents' disapproval. As Katherine's marriage progresses she reluctantly tolerates her husband's boastful networking and meager contributions, and embarks on several careers before medical training.

After Katherine's husband finally agrees to have children but doesn't change his ways, her tolerance wanes, tension mounts, and the marital situation becomes explosive. Her husband refuses to leave the marital home and she is forced to flee with her children. While he is focused on threatening, harassing and stalking her, she is focused on providing unconditional love to her children and maintaining competency as a physician.

An incredible true story....

*A Physician's Plight*

Kindle book: http://amzn.to/h2z9rx

Paperback: http://amzn.to/flkONf


----------

